# [SOLVED] problemy z kompilacją .. czegokolwiek !

## bula6595

Witam mam problem z kompilacją czegokolwiek praktycznie system postawiony ze stage 3 z wykozystaniem distcc 

oba kompy maja z tym problem moj lap jak i stacjonarka ten sam stage oraz nawet płytka procki inne.

```
This program built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Report bugs to <bug-make@gnu.org>

 *

 * ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2625:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2375:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation f                                                                             ailed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                             vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.14/tem                                                                             p/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8                                                                             .14/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge net-irc/irssi-0.8.14, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.14/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-irc/irssi-0.8.14:

 *

 * ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2625:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2375:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation f                                                                             ailed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                                                                             vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.14/tem                                                                             p/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8                                                                             .14/temp/environment'.

 *

```

emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_X2_Dual-Core_QL-62-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Jan 2010 09:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth bmp branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr eds ekg emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran ftp gcc gdbm geoip gif gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imap ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libnotify libwww mad mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mssql mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd psd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sshd ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd thunar tiff truetype tsl unicode usb vhost vorbis wifi wireless-tools x264 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="NVIDIA"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

poprosze o jakąkolwiek pomoc bo juz mam korbe we łbie ( i to nie z uzywek ) 

ktoś rozwiązał ten problem jub sie z nim spotkał ??

teraz daje emerge -e world zobacze co sie stanie ale i gcc nie chciało si eprzekompilować na nowo .. na żadnej z maszyn ..Last edited by bula6595 on Sun Jan 03, 2010 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

Podaj co jest dokładną przyczyną błędu  :Smile: 

kilka linijek powyżej tego powinno być error/failed czy coś w ten deseń 

```
This program built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Report bugs to <bug-make@gnu.org>

 *

 * ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2625:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2375:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake OTHERLDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" ${mymake} || die "compilation f                                                                             ailed";

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

```

----------

## bula6595

Doszedłem błędu .. -jN ... cholera a trzeba bylo wpisać 4 zamiast n .. ;/ 

no nic .. distcc teraz bede męczyć .. myśle ze pojdzie  :Very Happy: 

ale przykładowo  fladze -jX jak uzywam distcc to mam wpisać wszystkie porcesory te lokalne i te zdalne tak ?? 

2 rdzenie mojego lapa + 2 rdzenie stacjonarki + 1 rdzeń kolejnego kompa tak ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Poprawione zauważone błędy ortograficzne.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## soban_

Nie wiem czy dobrze mowie, ale chyba makeopts musisz zmienic bo masz ustawione na -j3.

----------

## c0oba

 *bula6595 wrote:*   

> ale przykłądowo  fladzew -jX jak uzywam distcc to mam wpisać wszystkei porcesory te lokalne i te zdalne tak ??

 

No musisz wpisac tyle watkow kompilacji ile chcesz zeby lecialo rownolegle. Ponoc najlepiej jest wpisac ilosc rdzeni + 1. Ale gdzies widzialem artykul w ktorym udowadniano ze jak sie wpisze 50 to tez jest szybko. Tylko pytanie czy masz tyle ramu:P

----------

## soban_

Ja przy -j5 zawsze jade. Przy wiekszej ilosci mialem dziwne zdarzenia (probowalem na -j10/-j20 i czasami trafialy sie rodzynki ktore nie daly sie skompilowac).

----------

